# Amazon swords



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm new to plants, never having used live plants in any of my tanks. There is a new Petland/Aquarium Adventure near me and they were offering everything live 50% off. So I decided to try out a couple of Amazon Swords since they were pretty cheap. Couple questions:

24 hours after I put them in the tank I noticed my pygos were near the top. I figured that the 2 plants being decent sized used a good amount of the oxygen in the water. It was only a guess, is this true?

With proper lighting and oxygen, how big will these plants get?

If they get too big, do they tank well to being trimmed?


----------



## Quad (Apr 5, 2006)

ive had my tank planted for close to year now, mainly consisting of amizon swords (i had a huge that split into many many small ones) and depending on what kind of filtration ur running, i seriously doubt that it is because of the plant using oxygen that they are near the top. my guess is that they still havent gotten use to their new surroundings. give it a week or so before you start worrying too much.

as for how big, mine got to about a foot tall, and about 8 inches in diamter when it started giving off stems of tiny little amazons, and then it pretty much stopped there. idk, it probably is possible to get them bigger, but mine havent. then again i havent been tryin to grow mine super huge.

and yes, they handle being trimmed very well. my p loves to take big chunks out of the leafs, resulting in that leaf having to be trimmed. the rest of the plant seems uneffected, and new leafs grow back quickly. if anything, you trimming that leaf will just give that much more room for a new one to grow.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I'm new to plants, never having used live plants in any of my tanks. There is a new Petland/Aquarium Adventure near me and they were offering everything live 50% off. So I decided to try out a couple of Amazon Swords since they were pretty cheap. Couple questions:
> 
> 24 hours after I put them in the tank I noticed my pygos were near the top. *I figured that the 2 plants being decent sized used a good amount of the oxygen in the water.* It was only a guess, is this true?
> 
> ...


Plants don't use oxygen, they use carbon to grow. On the contrary my friend, your Amazon Plants are contributing more oxygen to your tank.

You will need to buy Fertilizers if you want your amazon plants to survive.

One word of advice, make sure you plant your Amazon plants all the way at the rear of the tank because those plants get big.

Hater


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Hater said:


> I'm new to plants, never having used live plants in any of my tanks. There is a new Petland/Aquarium Adventure near me and they were offering everything live 50% off. So I decided to try out a couple of Amazon Swords since they were pretty cheap. Couple questions:
> 
> 24 hours after I put them in the tank I noticed my pygos were near the top. *I figured that the 2 plants being decent sized used a good amount of the oxygen in the water.* It was only a guess, is this true?
> 
> ...


*Plants don't use oxygen, they use carbon to grow. On the contrary my friend, your Amazon Plants are contributing more oxygen to your tank.*

You will need to buy Fertilizers if you want your amazon plants to survive.

One word of advice, make sure you plant your Amazon plants all the way at the rear of the tank because those plants get big.

Hater
[/quote]

Ha, yeah I thought about that after I posted it but didn't feel like editing.


----------

